# Feelings of Hopelessness



## george.antribus (Dec 30, 2011)

I have anger issues that have been buried for several years, and they are bubbling to the surface now. My wife and I have been married for 15 years, and for the first several years, it was a one way street. Her way. I was angry about that, and I buried the anger. My wife and I have recently had a few conversations about this, and it's a sad time. I don't know what to do. To make matters worse, we do not live under the same roof. My workplace is 3 hours away from home. I rent a place to stay during the week, and I drive home for the weekends. This is hard for me, because I feel like I am living two lives.


----------



## accept (Dec 1, 2011)

You dont tell us much what its all about.


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

The psychiatrist Victor Frankl writes that upon being sent to Auschwitz he no longer lived in fear, he lived in hope.


----------



## AnewBeginning (Dec 27, 2011)

I don't know much about your situation, but I can speak from experience about the living away part. H worked away for the first 7 years of our relationship, and when he came home things got worse. Get your emotions out and try to fix things if you are planning on coming home more often, or else it will make it worse. I could be wrong- but that is how it was in my situation.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

george.antribus said:


> I have anger issues that have been buried for several years, and they are bubbling to the surface now. My wife and I have been married for 15 years, and for the first several years, it was a one way street. Her way. I was angry about that, and I buried the anger. My wife and I have recently had a few conversations about this, and it's a sad time. I don't know what to do. To make matters worse, we do not live under the same roof. My workplace is 3 hours away from home. I rent a place to stay during the week, and I drive home for the weekends. This is hard for me, because I feel like I am living two lives.


If you are away all week, make your weekends dates. Make sure that all things at home are taken care of so that the two of you can enjoy each other.. go out and have a blast. It's a great chance to date your wife again.

About your anger for the way things were in the past.. her way. You have to take 50% responsibility for this because you are the one who gave in and let it be her way all the time. It's your responsibility as her spouse to help her be the best she could be. And instead you facilitated her being the worst (or close to it). So don't be angry at her. Instead start laying down better boundaries about how your will allow yourself to be treated.

Use the week away to work through your anger. It has no place in you home and in your relationship with your wife... you created the anger and you own it.


----------

